# Personal best from Indian lake



## Amos (Jun 17, 2017)

Got a 26 inches, 7.5 pounds saugeye last week at Indian lake. I thought all indian lake saugeyes are small. Don't even know it can be this big.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome catch. Congrats. Any pics?


----------



## Amos (Jun 17, 2017)

https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=5202470841&photo_id=500434715218
https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=5202470841&photo_id=500434713286

Hopefully, this works


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Amos said:


> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=5202470841&photo_id=500434715218
> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=5202470841&photo_id=500434713286
> 
> Hopefully, this works


Nope


----------



## Amos (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

You need a bigger net....... literally.  Awesome catch. That is a tank.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet saugeye. Nice catch!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats a good one...a few meals off of that!


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations!



Amos said:


> Got a 26 inches, 7.5 pounds saugeye last week at Indian lake. I thought all indian lake saugeyes are small. Don't even know it can be this big.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

CONGRATS on the big saugeye. There are some big ones in there.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dang, awesome Eye!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good one congrats!


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Real nice fish!!!!!!


----------

